# An OTCH pointed dog!



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

How exciting, the quest for your OTCH has begun! 0 on siganls is awesome!! Good luck next weekend, 5 shows sound like a lot of fun!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Flip is well on his way. Good luck at the trials next weekend.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Flip and Jodie!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Mr. Flip! It must be very exciting to be on the way to the OTCH. Good luck with next weekends endeavors. Sounds like lots of opportunities for more pts.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Jodie<: 

Very interesting about the chiropractor... I know Adele had her dogs seen by one and she swears by it. I think her female who has issues with stays has something that needs adjusting every once in a while. It's part of the reason why Adele became so involved with a lot of the strength building methods. 



> The weather was cool here today, and Flip was super hyper. I even took him out back behind the fence behind the building and let him run off leash, and he was still really high in the ring. He was so happy he attempted to bring the judge the glove before he brought it to me. At least he stayed in the ring!


Only imagine how crazed he'd be up here.... it was in the 30's this morning....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Flip !! Great Job !


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Woo hoo! Way to go, Flip!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Huge congratulations to you and Flip! I never had any doubts!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!! You are an amazing team!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats to you and Flip!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations again  I am a strong believer in chiropractors & massage for the dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Super accomplishment great job, now go and get the rest of the points you need good luck on those upcoming trials.


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooo hoooooo way to go!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats again.. You will have that Otch in no time at all...just remember to enjoy the ride.. Good girl for getting him in to see the Chiro.. I am betting you will need to do that from time to time..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been wanting to get him checked out, there's just nobody near me that does it. This particular chiro just relocated from south Florida and was at this trial 3 1/2 hours from home. Hopefully I'll run into her more often.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!! Way to Go Flip 

Wow 5 trails in one week you are going to be busy. Cant wait to hear how you two do.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention, the first member of the Flip Fan Club showed up at the trial Sunday  :bowl:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!

Good Luck next weekend!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is so exciting! CONGRATS!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!

His name is Flipper Flipper, faster than lightning, no one you seeeeee is smarter than he!

Good luck next weekend!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations Flip and Jodie! What a wonderful, yet crazy ride this has been for the both of you.

xo,
Caryn and Maddie


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-what a wonderful accomplishment! Congratulations


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I've missed this great news since I was on a short vacation. Congrats! We wish you much good luck in your quest for an OTCH and a 5 trial weekend coming up.


----------

